# Droid X OTA .605 coming soon (but don't waste your time)



## hoodlum47

Okay supposedly Moto and VZW are deciding to release this build that is slower and buggier than .602 after I tested it (without permission but still). It's supposed to fix one mysterious keyboard bug no one knows about, so congrats to Moto and VZW for another crap update.


----------



## bobAbooey

Any 605 roms yet?


----------



## hoodlum47

bobAbooey said:


> Any 605 roms yet?


Nope. I'm going to bed, night.


----------



## anrichardson

bobAbooey said:


> Any 605 roms yet?


Nobody has done anything with it at all other then the people who tested it in the other thread.


----------



## bobAbooey

"anrichardson said:


> Nobody has done anything with it at all other then the people who tested it in the other thread.


It was a joke.


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

Removed


----------



## anrichardson

The bugs that I have I ran into when testing it.

1) At first it seems snappy, but adding a few LPP widgets, it lost it's snappyness

2) The battery gets hot like it did when it was on version .596 (even after everything was done syncing)

3) When the phone is plugged to be charged, it becomes very unresponsive. Or maybe very laggy, trying to catch up to what you are wanting to do.

Side note: One thing I didn't do was factory reset, but who is going to do a factory reset after doing an update?


----------



## razorloves

hoodlum47 said:


> Okay supposedly Moto and VZW are deciding to release this build that is slower and buggier than .602 after I tested it (without permission but still). It's supposed to fix one mysterious keyboard bug no one knows about, so congrats to Moto and VZW for another crap update.


i'm not trying to say moto doesnt screw up, but i think it's unfair that you're judging the performance of an update based on the 8mb leak that you pulled, when it's being reported that the actual update is 113mb.

Isnt it possible that the one you pulled is an early test build with random bugs?


----------



## anrichardson

razorloves said:


> i'm not trying to say moto doesnt screw up, but i think it's unfair that you're judging the performance of an update based on the 8mb leak that you pulled, when it's being reported that the actual update is 113mb.
> 
> Isnt it possible that the one you pulled is an early test build with random bugs?


This is from Verizon's site here

_



Note: The size for this software upgrade *may be up to* 113MB. This may be a multiple set upgrade *depending on your 
software version*. If your device is not on a latest software version, please perform the steps in the section below twice.

Click to expand...

_Plus, if it was an earlier build, then the lates build should be .606 at least.


----------



## razorloves

anrichardson said:


> This is from Verizon's site here
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, if it was an earlier build, then the lates build should be .606 at least.


ah...i see now. didnt know about that. thanks for the info. still, i'll wait and see if the ota is the same.


----------



## blaineevans

hoodlum47 said:


> Okay supposedly Moto and VZW are deciding to release this build that is slower and buggier than .602 after I tested it (without permission but still). It's supposed to fix one mysterious keyboard bug no one knows about, so congrats to Moto and VZW for another crap update.


I have a hard time believing they would take a step backwards to fix keyboard issues I don't think I've ever experienced. Who knows though..


----------



## johnfranckiv

"blaineevans said:


> I have a hard time believing they would take a step backwards to fix keyboard issues I don't think I've ever experienced. Who knows though..


I work at a vzw retail store and the keyboard problem is horrible... I've seen around 15 x's with it... the keyboard freezes on your screen when you press the space bar... factory reset is the only thing that fixes it... for people like us it makes zero sense for the. 605 update since this bug only seems to affect stock... but its a severe problem... but losing performance.... moto/vzw need new devs


----------



## blaineevans

johnfranckiv said:


> I work at a vzw retail store and the keyboard problem is horrible... I've seen around 15 x's with it... the keyboard freezes on your screen when you press the space bar... factory reset is the only thing that fixes it... for people like us it makes zero sense for the. 605 update since this bug only seems to affect stock... but its a severe problem... but losing performance.... moto/vzw need new devs


Interesting. Had no idea. I'm on stock pretty often as well using the stock multi-touch keyboard. Guess that's just luck! *Knocks on wood.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## serx7

johnfranckiv said:


> I work at a vzw retail store and the keyboard problem is horrible... I've seen around 15 x's with it... the keyboard freezes on your screen when you press the space bar... factory reset is the only thing that fixes it... for people like us it makes zero sense for the. 605 update since this bug only seems to affect stock... but its a severe problem... but losing performance.... moto/vzw need new devs


is the bug only w/ the stock kybd? i've experienced this to varying degrees on almost every ROM i've been on, even when applying the ROM from an sbf. this is w/ the Swype beta as well as SwiftKey X, moreso w/ Swype. it happened to me 5 times while typing this post using SwiftKey X. i'm on Shuji 2.2 from the TBH 602 sbf, rooted w/ the one_click method, ALL apps installed from the Market.


----------



## Detonation

hoodlum47 said:


> Okay supposedly Moto and VZW are deciding to release this build that is slower and buggier than .602 after I tested it (without permission but still). It's supposed to fix one mysterious keyboard bug no one knows about, so congrats to Moto and VZW for another crap update.


You're coming off as pretty arrogant and ignorant here. You pulled an unverified update, which was only 8mb and still filenamed 602, and are assuming its the official update. I'd save my judgment until the real update is released and hold off on the criticism until then.


----------



## anrichardson

"Detonation said:


> You're coming off as pretty arrogant and ignorant here. You pulled an unverified update, which was only 8mb and still filenamed 602, and are assuming its the official update. I'd save my judgment until the real update is released and hold off on the criticism until then.


Well the update is .605 and is signed by motor/Verizon. That's why it worked in stock recovery and changing it to update.zip. Some of us have already installed it.

I like posted earlier to razor. The file size could be UP TO 113mb depending on what version you are on. So when he pulled it, he was on .602. Try reading the whole thread before you sound ignorant.


----------



## ejgilkey

Official OTA updates are always named for the build it is installing over.


----------



## SaurusX

I won't even bother. I never had the keyboard bug that it's trying to fix and I was on stock 602 for a number of weeks. Now that I'm on Rev's CM4DXGB my battery life is nearly equivalent to stock, but with much better responsiveness and functionality. If I want to go back I'll just restore my nandroid.


----------



## pacman

I am currently on .605 (day 2 now) with everything running just fine.. better than ever actually, and I haven't even removed any bloat or overclocked it yet... Just running ADW EX with everything else stock and about ~60 apps loaded.
.
Here are the steps that I took to get from my previous ROM which was VorteX Alpha 1.4.1 to rooted .605 (and a big thank you to all of the developers who do all the real work to make this stuff possible!)
.
Note: Some of this might be over-doing it but all I can say is that it has been problem free for me.
.
-Copy .605 zip to SD card root as update.zip
-Reboot into Clockwork Recovery
---format cache, data, system
---factory reset
-Reboot into stock bootstrap (camera + vol down + power)
-SBF to latest .602 from TBH
-Reboot into stock recovery (home + power)
---factory reset
-Reboot into stock recovery
---apply .605 update.zip
-Reboot into stock recovery
---factory reset
-Reboot into Blur
---activate phone
---enable USB debugging
---connect USB to computer in phone mode
---root from computer using Pete's 1-click root
---install Clockwork Recovery
-Reboot into Clockwork Recovery
---format cache
---factory reset
-Reboot into Blur
---set up phone as usual


----------



## jonwgee

Did you guys know when you format data in CWR it also formats cache? Just sayin....


----------



## Rocko

Where can we get the .605 file?


----------



## pacman

Rocko said:


> Where can we get the .605 file?


http://tinyurl.com/3uaskn9


----------



## Rocko

Well that's helpful. I wouldn't be posting if I hadn't already looked.


----------



## blaineevans

Rocko said:


> Well that's helpful. I wouldn't be posting if I hadn't already looked.


I believe it was pulled due to fear of Moto.


----------



## razorloves

Rocko said:


> Where can we get the .605 file?


 Post #8
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=106095


----------



## xlinuxtrancex

@rocko- check your inbox


----------



## Rocko

linuxtrance said:


> @rocko- check your inbox


 Thanks!


----------



## Rocko

Anyone get the OTA? I guess another date has gone and past.


----------



## PappaFloyd

So if we update to the .605 we will loose Root? But the same method (PetesMoto1Click) will still work to regain Root? I did have this keyboard issue but use an alternate one from the Market and the problem is solved. Ill prolly just skip this one, I want some CM anyway!


----------



## johnjutrasii

Heres the link to manually download it:

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...e-way-the-keyboard-bug-is-finally-going-away/

Oops sorry wrong link. Stand by,

Nevermind, thought it was out but droid life is just link to their own post from last week.

Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx-gb nightlies!


----------



## razorloves

"johnjutrasii said:


> Heres the link to manually download it:
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/16/droidx-update-to-4-5-605-is-on-the-way-the-keyboard-bug-is-finally-going-away/
> 
> Oops sorry wrong link. Stand by,
> 
> Nevermind, thought it was out but droid life is just link to their own post from last week.
> 
> Sent from my Droid X running the cm4dx-gb nightlies!


There's already a link to manually download it in a post above yours.


----------



## bobAbooey

I was bored yesterday and took the ota. The easy root script works fine, no problems. Getting ready to flash a 602 rom. I didn't notice any improvements or anything negative either.


----------



## Mike T.

"bobAbooey said:


> I was bored yesterday and took the ota. The easy root script works fine, no problems. Getting ready to flash a 602 rom. I didn't notice any improvements or anything negative either.


Do you lose root installing.605


----------



## bobAbooey

mikeyt114 said:


> Do you lose root installing.605


I didn't have root when I took the ota. I had just sbf'd to 602.


----------



## razorloves

mikeyt114 said:


> Do you lose root installing.605


yes, but you can just reroot it using the one click tool.


----------



## PappaFloyd

"razorloves said:


> yes, but you can just reroot it using the one click tool.


Would you say its best to un-root with Pete's tool, take the OTA and then root again with Pete's tool? I'm just wondering because of all the problems that people were having getting this root method to work. I had those problems and would like to avoid them again.


----------



## razorloves

"PappaFloyd said:


> Would you say its best to un-root with Pete's tool, take the OTA and then root again with Pete's tool? I'm just wondering because of all the problems that people were having getting this root method to work. I had those problems and would like to avoid them again.


Yep

.


----------



## PappaFloyd

"razorloves said:


> Yep
> 
> .


Cool thanks.


----------



## jrod301

You guys know where I can find petes tool? Im having failure issues as well


----------



## razorloves

jrod301 said:


> You guys know where I can find petes tool? Im having failure issues as well


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)


----------



## jrod301

"razorloves said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3714-ROOT-Droid-3-root-instructions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)


Thanks so much!


----------



## dtomlin815

jrod301 said:


> You guys know where I can find petes tool? Im having failure issues as well


Am I the only one that laughed like a little boy when I read this?


----------



## PappaFloyd

"dtomlin815 said:


> Am I the only one that laughed like a little boy when I read this?


Haha no!


----------



## PappaFloyd

I just took the OTA update and decided to check root by opening Titanium and BAM, all was good. No need to re-root! Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## PappaFloyd

"PappaFloyd said:


> I just took the OTA update and decided to check root by opening Titanium and BAM, all was good. No need to re-root! Anyone else have this happen?


I tried to un-root first and it failed at step 3 for some reason, so I just went for the update and was gonna re-root after.


----------



## razorloves

"PappaFloyd said:


> I just took the OTA update and decided to check root by opening Titanium and BAM, all was good. No need to re-root! Anyone else have this happen?


Does ur settings-about screen show that u have .605 installed? Maybe the install never happened or it aborted and you just THINK that u have .605. Lol


----------



## PappaFloyd

"razorloves said:


> Does ur settings-about screen show that u have .605 installed? Maybe the install never happened or it aborted and you just THINK that u have .605. Lol


Hah no I checked, that's what I thought at first also. Odd huh?


----------



## razorloves

"PappaFloyd said:


> Hah no I checked, that's what I thought at first also. Odd huh?


Try installing a root app, like shootme and then take an ss


----------



## PappaFloyd

Here ya go!


----------



## PappaFloyd

I can't find ShootMe in the Market, I've been using drocap2 and don't like it as much. Also Titanium and AdFree both work.


----------



## bobAbooey

Shoot me got removed for some reason, the apk is still floating around.


----------



## PappaFloyd

"bobAbooey said:


> Shoot me got removed for some reason, the apk is still floating around.


Right on! Ill Google it and see what I find. (Edit First entry on Google was a link to download it!


----------



## Maverick39

If you take the 605 update can you flash a 602 rom?


----------



## ejgilkey

I flashed .605 and restored my CM7 backup and am having no issues at all. The .605 kernel probably doesn't differ too much from the .602 kernel.


----------



## Maverick39

Cool thanks


----------



## ky41083

I'm betting that all the people experiencing issues with this new update are the one's applying the full 113mb update file to a phone already running 4.5.602 as this is not the correct upgrade path. To upgrade from 4.5.602 you should ONLY be applying the smallest version of the OTA (I hear 8mb, didn't check mine). If you have root and want it back just install the OTA, let it boot, then reboot which should automatically bring up ClockworkMod Recovery, and install the latest superuser zip from your SD card. Sounds like applying the full 113mb update file to a system already running 4.5.602 is breaking / messing up stuff. If you have already done this and your phone is not working correctly I would suggest SBF back to 602, restore your latest .602 backup and take the OTA to .605 with the method I have already described.


----------



## PappaFloyd

"ky41083 said:


> I'm betting that all the people experiencing issues with this new update are the one's applying the full 113mb update file to a phone already running 4.5.602 as this is not the correct upgrade path. To upgrade from 4.5.602 you should ONLY be applying the smallest version of the OTA (I hear 8mb, didn't check mine). If you have root and want it back just install the OTA, let it boot, then reboot which should automatically bring up ClockworkMod Recovery, and install the latest superuser zip from your SD card. Sounds like applying the full 113mb update file to a system already running 4.5.602 is breaking / messing up stuff. If you have already done this and your phone is not working correctly I would suggest SBF back to 602, restore your latest .602 backup and take the OTA to .605 with the method I have already described.


I think its a total freak thing, but I did the update (8mb) and just for shits and giggles once re-booted opened Titanium and I still had root, and checked to verify I was on .605. I hope somebody else can try this after taking the OTA, I can't be the only one right? Also my keyboard issue has been fixed but it also seems my battery has improved, after the .602 my battery life went to crap.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Grizzedout

I took the ota update this morning and lost root. Used pete's to get root back np. I think the keyboard issue was only a problem when you have it vibrate on pressed keys.mine would lag really bad when typing with vibration on.turn it off and it was fine. But now with the 605 im having no issues at all and my battery seems to be lasting longer. 602 seemed to drain barrett really quick with little use. Just my 2¢…


----------



## PappaFloyd

"Grizzedout said:


> I took the ota update this morning and lost root. Used pete's to get root back np. I think the keyboard issue was only a problem when you have it vibrate on pressed keys.mine would lag really bad when typing with vibration on.turn it off and it was fine. But now with the 605 im having no issues at all and my battery seems to be lasting longer. 602 seemed to drain barrett really quick with little use. Just my 2¢&#8230;


I never used the vibrate on the keyboard, mine issue seemed to be when I either type really fast or hit the space bar immediately after any other press. An alternate keyboard did fine, anything but the stock. My battery on .605 does seem to be better I can confirm that.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

